# Lone Star Le Mans 2015



## gckless (Sep 23, 2015)

Here are a couple I shot during the 2015 Lone Star Le Mans at Circuit of the Americas in Austin, TX:

























I was only able to break away from my primary flag marshal duties for a couple hours, so I didn't get different locations really. Tried to work on panning, was my first time doing it. I need practice! I need a longer lens for these events too, which I posted a separate thread about. 

C&C very welcome.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool. I would like to see just a little bit less room behind the rear bumper, and a wee bit more room in front of the front bumper at the upcoming Austin Formula 1 race! Good luck there! That ought to be super-exciting.


----------



## DaPOPO (Oct 31, 2015)

The shutter speed is great!! Crisp cars with the blur on the tires..


----------

